# Tethering on AOKP



## majixx11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all, I haven't been able to get my phone to tether properly. I'm using AOKP bricks build 8/26 with the KT verizon kernel and since other people using this do not have this issue, I assume it's something on my end. I've tried both the Wifi Tether app and Foxfi, neither work. I've tried various settings in Wifi Tether and manually turned my wifi on before trying to tether, and I just can't get the computer to recognize the phone. Any one have an ideas for troubleshooting, or posting the app and settings you use with AOSP to get your computer to recognize your phone? Thanks!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I just use the built-in tethering. Worked fine out of the box for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

headcheese said:


> I just use the built-in tethering. Worked fine out of the box for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Built-in tether out of the box.... Mobile hotspots?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

